# Nissan Financing



## tmush63 (Jul 19, 2016)

Almost pulled the trigger tonight on a fully loaded Platinum for $40,000. My wife and and have been saving for years to avoid car payments. The finance manager then stated for us to get this advertised price that we have to use Nissan financing. We have outstanding credit and can pay cash if needed. He states that if that is the case then Nissan Finanace requires four payments and then we can pay off the loan in full with no harm no foul. 

Does this sound fishy? If we paid off loan on fifth payment, wouldn't the payoff be with all interest?

Thanks for helping a newbie. !!


----------

